# Stihl Kombi or Similar



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm looking to get a better blower and an edger as well, should I get individual tools or would something like the Stihl Kombi system be better? What are peoples experience with combo systems like this?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I went from a dedicated Stihl trimmer and edger to the Maruyama attachment system. The attachments take up less space and there is only one engine to maintain, but sometimes I miss having dedicated units. The attachments only take a minute to swap, but it seems like it always has the wrong one on it when I go to grab it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would probably go with a dedicated blower (either handheld or backpack) regardless of what you decide to do with regard to a trimmer and edger.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have had my Kombi system for 7-8 years now and absolutely love it. I understand what Ware is saying about it having the wrong attachment on it sometimes but they take less than a minute to swap out and even then I will just do the edging first and then the trimming or vice versa depending on what's on there. I also like having the ability to buy new attachments if the need arises without having to invest in a whole new machine and I think it's perfect for a homeowner. I too would recommend getting a separate blower over the one the offer with the Kombi as it's just more ergonomic than having it on the end of a stick.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I have had my Kombi system for 7-8 years now and absolutely love it. I understand what Ware is saying about it having the wrong attachment on it sometimes but they take less than a minute to swap out and even then I will just do the edging first and then the trimming or vice versa depending on what's on there. I also like having the ability to buy new attachments if the need arises without having to invest in a whole new machine and I think it's perfect for a homeowner. I too would recommend getting a separate blower over the one the offer with the Kombi as it's just more ergonomic than having it on the end of a stick.





Ware said:


> I would probably go with a dedicated blower (either handheld or backpack) regardless of what you decide to do with regard to a trimmer and edger.


Really? I was kind of hoping the blower would be a good thing for the Kombi system. I could see getting the trimmer end edger, and maybe the chain saw attachment, but was hoping the blower would be good too.

Oh, and do the maruyama attachments work with this?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I've been using an Echo PAS-225 for the past couple of years - does the job well. Can't beat the speed feed heads. I'd recommend one of the higher powered models for a chainsaw attachment. I'd also not recommend the blower attachment, I checked the specs and the mph and cfm were low.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

As to the Kombi blower, I think it all depends on how much stuff you have to blow off on whether you want to be carrying around the attachment for too long or not. If all you are doing is blowing off grass clippings and a few leaves you might be alright. I think someone over at ATY had one and really liked it, might be worth a google search to get different perspectives.

I don't think the Maruyama attachments will fit directly but you can get THIS to replace the trimmer head.

I too would recommend on getting the most powerful power head you can afford :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I have heard nothing but positive on the Kombi blower. Unfortunately having both a BR600 backpack and an SH86 handheld, I have no need and little opportunity to try one for myself.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm the only crazy one that has battery powered lawn tools...but I'd say do the attachment route rather than dedicated tools. I had a dedicated string trimmer and dedicated edger. I've now gone to the Ego Power Head system and love it. Simple to swap out the heads. Storage is similar just because you still have the space taken up with the different heads.

I imagine it'd be similar with the Kombi or another system. I would get a dedicated blower, I think you'll get better use out of it and when you're working in the yard you'll have less switching to do.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> I've been using an Echo PAS-225 for the past couple of years - does the job well. Can't beat the speed feed heads. I'd recommend one of the higher powered models for a chainsaw attachment. I'd also not recommend the blower attachment, I checked the specs and the mph and cfm were low.


Well with the largest Kombi head the blower has a cfm of 603 and a mph of 157. Is that underpowered?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Well with the largest Kombi head the blower has a cfm of 603 and a mph of 157. Is that underpowered?


No that's very decent. The Echo PAS blower is 117 mph/373 cfm.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm debating a Kombi purchase myself, perhaps next spring. I'm torn between wanting the simplicity and lightweight of the two-stroke KM94 and the all-out power of the KM131. I don't need the blower, I'd be using the edger, string trimmer, and maybe a power sweep the most. The bed edger looks interesting as well. And I definitely will be looking into a landscape blade setup.

I currently run an FS110R and while there is not a thing wrong with it, I just find myself wanting the attachments without having to maintain another engine.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> I'm debating a Kombi purchase myself, perhaps next spring. I'm torn between wanting the simplicity and lightweight of the two-stroke KM94 and the all-out power of the KM131. I don't need the blower, I'd be using the edger, string trimmer, and maybe a power sweep the most. The bed edger looks interesting as well. And I definitely will be looking into a landscape blade setup.
> 
> I currently run an FS110R and while there is not a thing wrong with it, I just find myself wanting the attachments without having to maintain another engine.


If you are thinking of getting the power sweep or landscape blade, I would definitely lean towards the KM131 as it will have all the power that you want or need. I doubt you will feel the additional 1 lb of weight of the KM131


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

While I would agree with the km131 if you are wanting the power sweep, the landscape blade works great on even the homeowner version of the Kombi. If I had to do it again, I would probably get the km90. Question though, why not just get a Kombi shaft to use with your 110?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > I'm debating a Kombi purchase myself, perhaps next spring. I'm torn between wanting the simplicity and lightweight of the two-stroke KM94 and the all-out power of the KM131. I don't need the blower, I'd be using the edger, string trimmer, and maybe a power sweep the most. The bed edger looks interesting as well. And I definitely will be looking into a landscape blade setup.
> ...


Do the landscape blades take that much power to run? The 94 will run a sweep with ease, and I'm a chainsaw maniac :twisted: at heart so I hold 2-strokes near and dear.  You're right however about not really feeling the extra lb of the 131. I don't find my 110R heavy and I doubt there's much difference weight-wise. The bed-edger is what has me looking towards the 131 but honestly I'd probably be better off renting a real bed edger for the couple times I might need one.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Spammage said:


> While I would agree with the km131 if you are wanting the power sweep, the landscape blade works great on even the homeowner version of the Kombi. If I had to do it again, I would probably get the km90. Question though, why not just get a Kombi shaft to use with your 110?


I haven't priced that option but I could probably sell my low-hour, homeowner-use 110 and buy a Kombi for real close to what the parts would cost.


----------



## Brent T (Oct 23, 2017)

I have the kombi system km110 powerhead, straight edger, straight string trimmer, blower, pole saw and cultivator. I've owned them for 9 years and highly recommend them. It is not underpowered with any attachment. The blower is good, but it just doesn't compare to a backpack blower.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Brent T said:


> I have the kombi system km110 powerhead, straight edger, straight string trimmer, blower, pole saw and cultivator. I've owned them for 9 years and highly recommend them. It is not underpowered with any attachment. The blower is good, but it just doesn't compare to a backpack blower.


Thanks for the input!


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

How does Stihl Kombi compare to the Echo PAS-225? I think they're the same price range and both seem like good picks, but I'm curious if anyone has experience with both of them.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

ryeguy said:


> How does Stihl Kombi compare to the Echo PAS-225? I think they're the same price range and both seem like good picks, but I'm curious if anyone has experience with both of them.


When I last looked before getting the PAS the Stihl powerhead had more power. Stihl is great equipment but you have to go to a dealer to get parts - there's no parts sold online, and that's a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I bought the KM 131R last spring. I have the bed redefiner, straight edger, and straight weed trimmer. Thing is a beast...


----------

